# Places to visit in Californa?



## mlawson (Apr 21, 2007)

Not sure if I've got this in the right forum...

I'm going to parts of America in a couple of months, looking through this forum I've seen a lot of people in the California/San Francisco area. I was wondering what places are good to visit in terms of shops/fish and plants? I would hate to go to the US and miss things like this.

Cheers...


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

In terms of fish stores with aquascapes and planted aquarium dedication, the San Franscisco Bay Area ranks as the top place to visit in California. There you can find:

Aqua Forest Aquarium
1718 Fillmore St
San Francisco, CA 94115

Big seller of ADA supplies, has great aquascapes in the store, and good selection of plants/fish/shrimp. Located right next to Japan Town.

6th Avenue Aquarium
425 Clement Street 
San Francisco, CA 94118

This nearby store to AquaForest is another nice place to visit if you have the time. Otherwise go across the bay to...

Albany Aquarium
818 San Pablo Ave
Albany, CA 94706

Located near the UC Berkeley campus and across the Bay Bridge you'll find this little gem with a fantastic selection of plants. They have a couple of nice and large planted aquariums.

After you visit that location stop by Zachary's Pizza for some great Chicago deep dish style pizza.

-John N.


----------



## mlawson (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks John,

I will certainly look into visiting those places, but first I have to persuade my family!

Thanks again,
Mike


----------

